

Ask HN: I made a Word Cloud Y Combinator Shirt. Any Interest? - HardyLeung

Yesterday a fellow HNer made a YC shirt http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2232951 and I saw quite some interest.  I was wondering whether fellow HNers would be interested in a word cloud rendering of the Y Combinator logo, like these:<p>Orange on White: http://i.imgur.com/V7poK.png<p>White on Orange: http://i.imgur.com/nKXJE.png<p>The words are from -- can you guess? -- Paul Graham's "Hackers and Painters" essay (which I happen to be reading).  Other possibilities include words extracted from Hacker News articles, names of YC companies, Paul Graham's complete essays, etc.<p>Is anyone interested?  If there is enough interest, I'll make a real one (fine tune the words, fonts, etc).  Let me know either by replying to this thread, or emailing me directly (find it in my profile), specifying the quantity and style (WoO or OoW).  It would be reasonably priced (~$20 + S&#38;H).  I'll do it via Zazzle if quantity is limited, or bulk order if there is enough interest.  Let me know.  Thanks!<p>P.S. The artwork was made with a tool (Tagxedo), not by hand.  I did write the tool myself (Tagxedo, http://www.tagxedo.com) which took a long time :D
======
HardyLeung
Clickable links:

Orange on White: <http://i.imgur.com/V7poK.png>

White on Orange: <http://i.imgur.com/nKXJE.png>

Tagxedo: <http://www.tagxedo.com>

------
swGooF
I particularly like the White on Orange

------
ycatvfan
Orange on white looks better.

